# Anyone know where to get loose needle bearings?



## agfrvf (Sep 6, 2018)

Tried searching google and the usual suspects for loose needle bearings. Any leads?


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 6, 2018)

Maybe here? https://www.123bearing.com/section-accessory-loose-needle.php


----------



## GoceKU (Sep 6, 2018)

I usually check the local scrap yard once a month, needle bearings are used on the inner joint on any front wheel drive car or drive shaft u joint, i just use my calipers to measure which ones i need, they don't charge me anyting for them. https://www.locateballbearings.com/Content/CVJoint2.jpg


----------



## agfrvf (Sep 10, 2018)

Found a work around ordering 3/16" linear shaft cut to 1".

No one uses these anymore I guess.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hard dowel pins could be considered a needle bearing


----------



## agfrvf (Sep 14, 2018)

SurfRainbow was able to source the bearings but I would have to buy in bulk(200@$0.98 a piece). Amazon had pins. But were just case hardened and chamfered on one side.


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 15, 2018)

Have you got any transmission supply houses in your area?  Bearing shops sell loose rollers as well as balls.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 15, 2018)

I get them from a local bearing supply.


----------



## thunderalley3 (Oct 3, 2018)

Harley Davidson has used roller bearings in their engines and transmissions for over 100 years. They can be purchased in incremental sizing as rebuilding usually requires over-sizing the race bores so they size them to make the correct clearances.

Ask around and find an old school bike shop and they should point you in the right direction and if they are a full service shop more than likely have them in-house. Most HD dealers today would look at you like you have two heads as today if it does not fit out of the box they do not know what to do, find someone who has been at it for 30 or so years and they will be able to hook you up.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Oct 3, 2018)

A few years back, I dismantled an auto transmission for the gearing. There were a number of slim (ca 0.100) rollers that I stashed in case I ever needed them. http://www.hudsontelcom.com/9X20Gear.html , down the page a little regarding back gearing a small lathe. I have since used a few as dowel pins. Both automatic and manual transmissions are a practical source. You only need to go new if you are stuck on race sizing.
Bill Hudson​


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 3, 2018)

thunderalley3 said:


> Harley Davidson has used roller bearings in their engines and transmissions for over 100 years. They can be purchased in incremental sizing as rebuilding usually requires over-sizing the race bores so they size them to make the correct clearances.
> 
> I have several bags of them in various sizes from rebuilding Harley lower ends. Sadly true what you say about the dealerships. Mike


----------

